# What do you think about this bike...



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

as a commuter? Lacks brazons for racks, but that's not a deal breaker for me. I'm a little suspicious since the Nashbar version has much better components for a lower price, than anywhere else I've found on the net.:skep:

Schwinn Slicker Bike - Road Bikes


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

It's not terrible...Just about the only components of any significant cost are the rear derailleur and the frame. That said, I think it would make a good commuter, just throw a couple of wrap-around clamps on the stays in lieu of braze ons, and a threaded seatpost clamp. They can easily hold several pounds, if not more.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like a good buy as long as it meets your requirements. Plain and simple, no gimmicky and unnecessary BS to jack up the price. No geo or sizing specs whatsoever?

Not to bash the bike or the deal, but I got a laugh out of the mention of "9 speed Shimano Components" (plural) under the Features tab when the only Shimano I can see in the build specs is the derailler (singular), which isn`t really 9-speed specific!
By the way, I have Microshift bar end shifters on my folding bike. While the friction shifter for the FD sucks compared to Shimano or SunTour, I have no complaint against the indexed rear shfter.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks good to me, very no-nonsense. I'd prefer a wider range rear cassette because you're gonna struggle with 46 x 25 gearing up anything resembling a hill and perhaps some 28c tyres but for the price it's a cool bike.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I think you could do better with a used specialized or trek hybrid that you could see and test ride before buying. YMMV


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

It caught my attention since the concept of the bike mirrored (to some degree) the "dream" bike I had been considering. 
I want a Soma Double Cross DC with matching fork, 1x9 or 10 set up (46T or 48T crank), BB7's (or something close to them), STIs, dropbars (road or dirt not sure yet), and decent wheelset with 40-45mm tires.
No that bike doesn't quite match up, but it did catch my attention.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've had several happy bike purchases from Nashbar. Part of their business model is to discount closeouts so you can get some pretty cheap bikes there. Keep your eye on the price and their 20% off deals and you might be able to get it even cheaper. (they will play with the price to offset the % off discounts, sometimes)


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Like this: you can get that bike for $359 today.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

put some racks and lights on it and call it a day


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

That coupon makes it even more attractive, but I'm not in a hurry, I'll wait and get what I want not just what's available. For not a lot more, there are several cyclocross bikes and one or two road bikes I like as much or more than this one. Like I said though, it did catch my attention.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It caught my attention too. Then the 20% caught more attention. I`ve been eyeballing a Surly Pacer frameset (other frames too) which would cost roughly the same as that frame, which includes a whole bike`s worth of components. I won`t buy it (nor the Surly, probably), but it sure is tempting.

Junior, you`re looking for a complete bike, aren`t you? If the Doublecross strikes your fancy, have you looked seriously at Crosscheck? They aren`t identical, but very close, and the CC is available as a complete from REI (meaning 20% off for those with patience).


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

junior1210 said:


> as a commuter? Lacks brazons for racks, but that's not a deal breaker for me. I'm a little suspicious since the Nashbar version has much better components for a lower price, than anywhere else I've found on the net.:skep:
> 
> Schwinn Slicker Bike - Road Bikes


I like it! looks really classy and elegant. It reminds me alot of the pashley govnor


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Not necessarily complete. It would be nice to get a complete package since it would be less expensive (by quite a bit in some cases:bluefrown, but if I came across the right parts cheap enough I'd piece something together. In either case, there's no time limit, I just want to have a dedicated commuter that is more 'road friendly' than my 29er. It gets the job done but I could be a bit faster, and maybe more comfortable on a bike that is actually built for the road and can handle light dirt duties.

My LBS has a CrossCheck there but to tell the truth, it didn't really grab me. They're also a Raleigh distributor among other brands, and if I decide to spend that much (which isn't that much), I think I'd go with a Roper instead, or maybe a LHT disc. More likely than anything at this point though, I'll probably wind up getting either a Motobecane Fantom Outlaw, or a Scattante DX350 from Performance.

From a just frame point of view, the Soma Double Cross DC is definitely at the top of the list, with Singular Griffon and Peregrine fighting for second. On my searching around I stumbled across this Pinnacle Arkose 3 2012 Cyclocross Bike Frame | Evans Cycles, which while not steel, for the price even with shipping is rather attractive. Had great reviews as well. I've also not ruled out just a straight out road bike, and have seen several that would work with larger tires (though it's weird to call 28-30mm tires largeut, all within the same price range.

Bottom line is I still need to do more research, and decide just what I'm gonna have this bike do besides go to and from work.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

car bone said:


> I like it! looks really classy and elegant. It reminds me alot of the pashley govnor


It does seem like it might be nice, but there's a lack of info on the bike though, even from Schwinn, on frame construction and rear spacing. You can make a few assumptions but I'd rather know before buying rather than after what size BB I might need or the rear spacing for a better wheelset etc.. That aside though, like I said earlier, it might make a nice JRA bike, and/or commuter.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I want a more road oriented bike too, and I`m just as wishy washy about it as you are! Since I haven`t ever had a bike in the past that`s what I want next, I`m not sure what exactly it is that I DO want. Can`t find any prebuilt new bikes locally that make me smile, everybody who has a used one to sell is waiting until after I buy to put theirs on Craigslist, this one only comes as a complete, that one is not quite right, another is too expensive to take a chance on...

I`m in the process of gathering parts now, and still hounding Craigslist every day. I`d like to find a few "maybe"s in a reasonable size to try out and resell for "next", but there seems to be a drought for the time being. In another month I`ll have all the parts I can buy before needing to know specifics and will probably start buying cheap frames at that point. Soma ES is top of my wish list as far as still in production frames go, but will probably start with Pake C`mute for less than half the price. Have you looked at that one yet? Come on, CL! Let me find some lugged Japanese steel before I get to that point!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

There are several lugged frames on Ebay right now, but some of them are over priced. Yeah I've looked at the Pake and again, doesn't grab me. The All City Macho Man is kinda nice, but for the price I'd rather go with Soma. Craigslist is frustrating down my area, since most all the bikes I've seen since I started putting money together are either junk, or waaaay out of my price range and intended use. I mean yes, I want another bike but I'm not spending $2500 for a used Pinarello with Dura Ace Di2.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> There are several lugged frames on Ebay right now, but some of them are over priced. Yeah I've looked at the Pake and again, doesn't grab me.
> 
> Craigslist is frustrating down my area, since most all the bikes I've seen since I started putting money together are either junk, or waaaay out of my price range and intended use.


Ebay ins`t really an option for me cause I`ve been banned. Occasionally get somebody to do a "BIN" buy on my behalf for things that are only available that way, but I don`t want to make a habbit of it- hate being a nuisance to my co-workers :lol:

Where is your CL base? Do you have your own, or have to "shop" Tucson`s section? How far is that from you? It looks like the huge cities are where its at for good availablity as far as Craig goes. Not too bad in Reno, but way better in Sacramento, a couple hours away. Tough to work out though, and I wouldn`t make the drive unless I was awfully sure about a purchase.

It looks like Phoenix CL has a ton of temptations, but that`s probably the equivalent for you of me driving to San Francisco to look at something for sale.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

We have a CL hub here in Sierra Vista. Tucson is about 1.5 hr drive and Phoenix is around 3.5-4 hrs. I'd consider going to Tucson only if it was a screamin' deal and I was sure it wasn't a scam. There are plenty of riders here, and a lot of them have nice bikes. Problem is they like them enough to want to keep them. If I wait long enough I'm sure something would pop up.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`m in the process of gathering parts now, and still hounding Craigslist every day. I`d like to find a few "maybe"s in a reasonable size to try out and resell for "next", but there seems to be a drought for the time being...
> 
> Come on, CL! Let me find some lugged Japanese steel before I get to that point!


Yippee! Drought busted today! Two possibilities that both fell through (plus one that wasn`t CL related) in the past three months, nuthin much else. Since yesterday, two "partial bikes" and one complete in reasonable size and my price range. I didn`t think I`d see any until I wasn`t looking any more, but I guess I out waited fate 

Go check yours, Junior- probably find a Double Cross, a Macho Man, AND a Volpe just waiting for you to go fetch `em home. Come to Papa!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope, just a Paramount with 891 miles on it for only $1800.


----------

